# What is you Favorite/Dream Cruise?



## Pat H (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been doing timesharing for over 20 yrs but only went on my first cruise a few years ago. I've been to Alaska and the Caribbean. I'm now fascinated by a Galapagos cruise but they aren't cheap. I also would like to cruise Scandinavia, Australia/NZ, South America, the Greek Isles, Panama Canal and I'm sure I can find more. My pocketbook probably won't allow for all of these so I have to narrow it down.

How about some advice or share your dream cruise??


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 6, 2009)

I've done Alaska twice, would do it again. 

Was going to do the NE/Canada cruise this September, but my sister bailed on me. It was a really super deal.  

I would really like to do the Scandinavian/Russian cruise, I've been eyeballing those for 20+yrs. 

I've done enough down to the Carribbean.


Some really good deals going on now.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 6, 2009)

Pat H said:


> ...share your dream cruise??


The next one, Pat. Always!


----------



## JoAnn (Jun 6, 2009)

Our dream cruise was to Alaska (air, train & ship) and it was wonderful.  
We would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## Pat H (Jun 6, 2009)

Dave M said:


> The next one, Pat. Always!



Well, with the cruises you have scheduled I can see why!


----------



## vacationdoc (Jun 6, 2009)

*Galapagos cruises*

The small boat cruises of the Galapagos are the best cruises for me. The animals are amazing and you can spend a little or a lot of money and see the same wildlife.  We flew to Quito on ff miles, then booked a flight to Puerto Ayora at the airline office in Quito and stayed a few days at a hotel on Puerto Ayora before we booked last minute cruises on the boats  for less than half what they charge on the internet. We liked it so much we spent a month in the Galapagos Islands and took 2 different cruises for less than the price of one cruise arranged from home.


----------



## andrea t (Jun 6, 2009)

My favorite cruise to date has been the Mediterranean.  We've done it a few times but the best of the best for me was out of Barcelona and going to Rome, Naples, Florence, Nice & Malta.  On my wish list..Scandanavia / Russia and the Galapagos.  The Galapagos will probably happen first since my son wants to go too and we may make it his high school graduation gift.  I have 2 years to save!


----------



## lily28 (Jun 7, 2009)

I loved the cruise to the Greek islands. It was part of a Greek land and cruise tours with stops at santonini, crete, mykonos and euphesus.  I have since  been to cruises in Alaska, Nile River/Eygpt, new england/canada, bahamas, carribean and China, but the greek cruise, which was my first cruise, remains one of my favorite.


----------



## grest (Jun 7, 2009)

I haven't had a bad one yet...I guess I'd like to cruise the Mediterranean if I had the bucks!
Connie


----------



## mtwingcpa (Jun 7, 2009)

I really enjoyed doing the Panama Canal last year! And it wasn't terribly expensive. 

As for the future, I'm thinking about some of the small boat cruises that go to the Western Aleutians and Bering Sea. And similarly (but on large boats), Iceland and Greenland in the North Atlantic. Would also like to do a "Grand Pacific" cruise from (say) Vancouver to New Zealand with numerous island stops between.

And, of course, I've thought about a 'round the world cruise. Not sure when I would have the time or money. But a bigger problem is that I have not yet found an itinerary that I really like (too much time in some parts of the world, not enough time in others).


----------



## charford (Jun 7, 2009)

My dream cruise is also an around the world cruise. Second would be a cruise to the South Pacific. My honeymoon was in Tahiti and I've always wanted to go back. 

I haven't been on a Med or an Alaska cruise yet. I have an Alaska cruise set for this August and I just booked a Med cruise for next August. We're sailing on Disney for the Med cruise and I've always wanted to try their ships. 

I've found that the prices for cruises have really come down this year. For the Alaska cruise, we're cruising on the same cruiseline and same cabin as we cruised to the Eastern Caribbean 2 years ago. I'm paying about 40% less for the Alaska cruise this year.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jun 7, 2009)

Our best ever has been when we chartered a trawler in the British Virgin Islands.

Best big ship cruise would have to be Tahiti on the Paul Gaughan.  Those islands are incredible.


----------



## Elli (Jun 7, 2009)

andrea t said:


> My favorite cruise to date has been the Mediterranean.  We've done it a few times but the best of the best for me was out of Barcelona and going to Rome, Naples, Florence, Nice & Malta.  On my wish list..Scandanavia / Russia and the Galapagos.  The Galapagos will probably happen first since my son wants to go too and we may make it his high school graduation gift.  I have 2 years to save!


Pat, I haven't cruised much either, but really enjoyed the Med. cruise last year (end of May) with my sister - similar itineray as above.  What really gets quite expensive are all the shore excursions.

Scandinavia/Russia and Galapagos are both on my list of places to go to - what about a LOV cruise to either one, then at least we can book the shore excursions privately, if we have about 8 participants.       Elli


----------



## Pat H (Jun 7, 2009)

Elli said:


> Pat, I haven't cruised much either, but really enjoyed the Med. cruise last year (end of May) with my sister - similar itineray as above.  What really gets quite expensive are all the shore excursions.
> 
> Scandinavia/Russia and Galapagos are both on my list of places to go to - what about a LOV cruise to either one, then at least we can book the shore excursions privately, if we have about 8 participants.       Elli



I'm interested. Why don't you send an email to the LOV group?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2009)

Our favorite big ship cruise so far was Venice/ Greek Islands/ Egypt/ Israel/ Croatia and back to Venice for a few more days. It was on Costa and not too expensive.

"Dream" cruise, I'd like to do London/ Stockholm/ Helsinki/ Tallin/ Oslo, a few days in St Petersburg, then back, perhaps stopping in Scotland. In July or August.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Mimi39 (Jun 8, 2009)

We did Alaska last year which was wonderful.  In August we are taking the Scandinavia/Russian one starting in Copenhagen then Sweden, Finland, (St. Petersburg) Russia, Estonia, Poland and Norway.


----------



## sailingman22 (Jun 8, 2009)

My favorite cruise was through the Greek Islands to Turkey. I loved the history of the area, great food, and the people.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 8, 2009)

I would love to go on a Mediterranean cruise.  

I have been on an Alaskan cruise and I think that would be the all time favorite if you were to solicit 500 cruisers.  


I went on an Aus/NZ cruise and it was wonderful.  2 weeks.  Saw lots of things.  My favorite time was the 3 days before the cruise in Sydney.  I didnt feel like I got to see very much of NZ at all.  If I were to go back I would do the timeshare/hotel/ road trip thing.


----------



## Armada (Jun 8, 2009)

Aranui 3 - http://www.aranui.com/


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 9, 2009)

Another transatlantic cruise from Miami to Barcelona, Spain and this time from Barcelona, Spain to Rome, Italy. (with cruise ports stop in St. Tropez, France, Monte Carlo, Monaco, Florence/Pisa, Italy, Sorrento, Italy, Taormina, Italy,  Tunis, Tunisia, and Alexandria, Egypt).  That's my dream cruise.


----------



## dlpearson (Jun 11, 2009)

Regent's Paul Gaugin ship (smaller in size) through the Society Islands (South Pacific--Tahiti, Morrea, Bora Bora) is fantastic.

David


----------



## Pat H (Jun 11, 2009)

dlpearson said:


> Regent's Paul Gaugin ship (smaller in size) through the Society Islands (South Pacific--Tahiti, Morrea, Bora Bora) is fantastic.
> 
> David



Out of the blue, I just received an email from Paul Gaugin. Now I'm drooling over their brochure. So what time of the year is best?


----------



## dlpearson (Jun 12, 2009)

Pat H said:


> Out of the blue, I just received an email from Paul Gaugin. Now I'm drooling over their brochure. So what time of the year is best?



We went during the summer just because that's when the kids were out of school and we could have them stay with family more easily.  Weather was perfectly fine.  Not really sure what is considered the best season in the South Pacific, but I get the impression summer and fall are considered more of the off season (at least their brochure prices are typically cheaper then).......

-David


----------

